# Soap-Making-Resource BOGO 1oz EOs



## leilaninoel (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm not from this company, but I saw the advertisement for this promo on their FaceBook page, and figured I'd post it in case someone else wants to take advantage of the deal.
If this is the incorrect place to post this, please let me know where and how to move it. 

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/five-bogo-1-ounce-essential-oils-event-2015.html


----------

